# Jesus: Carpenter or Construction Worker?



## Hamalas (Dec 23, 2013)

Like most people I've always grown up hearing Jesus being called a carpenter. Again, like many, this always conjured up in me images of a skilled craftsman lovingly shaping furniture etc... in some idyllic workshop (don't worry, when I say "conjuring up images" I don't mean images of Christ). However, I've heard several preachers say recently that the word used for Christ's earthly occupation actually refers to a more blue collar kind of job than the carpenter title might suggest. Hence my question: was Christ a craftsman carpenter (as we might envision) or more of a construction worker/laborer?


----------



## ReformedChristian (Dec 23, 2013)

I would say he was more of a Mason Builder.


----------



## puritanpilgrim (Dec 23, 2013)

I thought he was a stone mason.


----------



## MarieP (Dec 23, 2013)

I always thought of the more construction-worker type job. But that may be because my dad is a building contractor, so carpenter to me means that type of work.

At least He wasn't a roofer- they wouldn't be able to tell which Jesus was being spoken to


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 24, 2013)

The Septuagint uses the Greek term τέκτων in the list of craftsmen who built or repaired the temple. Same term used in the 2 references to Joseph being a carpenter in the NT, so it would appear to be more along the lines of construction worker rather than crafter of fine furniture and cabinetry. But I could be wrong.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Dec 24, 2013)

So like a stone mason


----------



## Unoriginalname (Dec 24, 2013)

I was under the impression that the word used to describe Jesus as a carpenter denoted a unskilled or semiskilled laborer. So someone in that position would be considered poor as opposed to a skilled artisan (which we think or as carpenters today).


----------



## Mushroom (Dec 24, 2013)

ReformedChristian said:


> So like a stone mason


The definitions I read of τέκτων indicate working with wood.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Dec 24, 2013)

Didn't you people watch the Passion of the Christ? Jesus was a carpenter who invented the modern table


----------



## JimmyH (Dec 24, 2013)

My father was a crackerjack carpenter, which means he could cut a roof from lengths of wood with a saw and a framing square, build a wooden staircase, frame a house, or build cabinets and install finish paneling in an interior room. In other words,, he could do it all. I'm sure in the day and time of our Lord a carpenter would fall into the same category. In my humble opinion.


----------



## ReformedChristian (Dec 24, 2013)

Bill The Baptist said:


> Didn't you people watch the Passion of the Christ? Jesus was a carpenter who invented the modern table


----------

